# NoName Druckerpatronen - besser Finger weg? EPSON SX525WD



## relgeitz (19. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Leute, 

ich hab seit geraumer Zeit den Epson Stylus SX525WD ich bin so weit auch sehr zufrieden mit dem Ding. Ich bin jetzt nur beim ersten Patronenkauf etwas auf die Nase gefallen. Statt der normalen T1291er Multipack kaufte ich die kleinere Variante T1281, da Amazon einfach immer "L" und "M" draufstand, und ich dachte da sei einfach weniger drin, und statt 50 EUR wollte ich mir das kleinere Paket um 30 EUR kaufen. Kann man nix machen... 

Jetzt gibt es für meinen Drucker bei Amazon 10 Bubprint® Patronen um sagenhafte 30 EUR für die glatte 3-fache Menge an Tinte wie die Original Epson T1291. Meine Freundin hat auch einen Epson, ein älteres Modell, die sagt bei Epson sollte man keine NoNames reingeben, und sie hat nicht so die guten Erfahrungen gemacht. Weiters kommt hinzu, dass mein Gerät auf Duplex druckt, und ich die Funktion weiter nutzen möchte, ich aber Angst habe das die Billigtinte verwischt. Hat jemand Erfahrung mit Bubprint? Epson? Oder generell mit der Thematik? 

Danke schonmal für die Hilfe


----------



## s|n|s (19. Oktober 2011)

Ich benutze Pelikan Tinte aus dem MM für meinen HP Drucker. Noch keine Probleme seid 2 Jahren.


----------



## Dis.Grace (19. Oktober 2011)

Also Epson-Drucker haben manchmal das Problem, dass sie die volle Tintenpatrone eines noname Herstellers (bzw. eine nicht original Epson-Patrone) nicht annehmen bzw ebenfalls als leer ansehen und man diese erneut austauschen muss. Leider kann ich dir nicht genau sagen ob es bei diesem speziellen Modell ebenfalls so ist. Im Zweifelsfall würde ich ein Set der nachgebauten kaufen, dieses testen und mich dann entscheiden. Da ein 10er Paket nur 30€kostet, wäre ein kleineres Paket ggf. günstiger. D. h. du hättest einen Verlust von unter 30€ falls es nicht funktioniert, falls doch, kannst du die günstigeren Patronen nutzen und in Zukunft viel sparen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Oktober 2011)

Ich hatte in der Vergangenheit im Bekanntenkreis sehr viele Probleme mit den extremen Billigteilen, jeder durfte sich einen neuen Drucker kaufen. Im großen und ganzen sind Pelikan, Boeder und Geha ganz gute Alternativen zur Originalpatrone. Epson ist da irgendwie zickiger, kann wohl an der Piezo - Technik liegen


----------



## relgeitz (19. Oktober 2011)

Stimmt eigentlich, ich werde mal diese hier probieren: http://www.amazon.de/Bubprint®-Tint...LUBE/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1319045047&sr=8-3 
Kosten nur 10 EUR, und wenn sie nicht funktionieren, sind halt 10 EUR weg, wenn es geht spare ich in Zukunft sehr viel Geld.


----------



## Dexter74 (1. November 2011)

vor dem Problem stehe ich auch zur Zeit, grad beim 10er Packet sind die Bewertungen sehr durchwachsen und die T130x kompatiblen (XL Befüllung) sind witzigerweise günstiger.


----------



## dasacom (3. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,
hast du die Bubprint gekauft? 
Schreibe mal bitte deine Erfahrungen.

schöne Grüße
dasacom


----------



## Exception (5. Dezember 2011)

Ich kaufe für meinen SX425W nur Billigtinte bei einem Ebayer, 10er Paket für 18,90€. Bisher völlig problemlos.


----------



## NicoleD (13. Dezember 2011)

Bei kompatiblen Patronen hab ich einmal bei Ebay gekauft und die Dinger sind im Drucker ausgelaufen und ich konnte das Dingen wegschmeißen (Ok, bei den heutigen Druckerpreisen kann man damit leben). Ich finde das Problem bei Tintenpatronen von Ebay sind die teilweise sehr obskuren Händler (Stichwort: Chinaware) und man hat hinterher nix gegen die in der Hand wenn etwas passiert, deswegen zahle ich lieber etwas mehr und kaufe bei einem deutschen Händler ein. Preisvergleiche für Tintenpatronen gibt es ja wie Sand am Meer, leider kenne ich nur einen der auch noch aktuelle Gutscheine anzeigt und das ist e-ink.de. Patronen für den Epson Stylus SX525WD gibt es übrigens ab €6.95, wieviel da jetzt mit einem Gutschein noch runterkommt müßte man mal schauen.


----------



## Dexter74 (24. April 2012)

hat schon jemand paar vernünftige kompatible Patronen gefunden?


----------



## Skeksis (26. Oktober 2012)

Na, welche Vermutung da wohl aufkeimt, wenn ein über 6 Monate inaktiver Thread aus der Versenkung auftaucht und man uns den "Testsieger" präsentiert.


----------



## Chakka_cor (26. Oktober 2012)

Hi,

ich kauf meine auch immer beim Händler meines Vertrauens im Inet und hatte noch nie Probs, weder beim Cannon noch jetzt bei meinem neuen Epson.

Aber wenn so ein thread nach 6 Moanten wieder auftaucht und uns ein Verkäufer vorgestellt wird liegt schon ein gewisser verdacht in der luft


----------



## brennmeister0815 (26. Oktober 2012)

Skeksis schrieb:


> Na, welche Vermutung da wohl aufkeimt, wenn ein über 6 Monate inaktiver Thread aus der Versenkung auftaucht und man uns den "Testsieger" präsentiert.


 Ein Schelm, wer böses denkt... 
Zwar nicht HP, aber mein Canon Multi-Funktionsteil 'verträgt' ausschließlich Originaltinte, selbst bei der Pelikan-Suppe gab's Probleme...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Oktober 2012)

markus_d schrieb:


> Also ich habe über Druckerpatronen & Tintenpatronen vom TESTSIEGER • tintenalarm.de bestellt und keine Probs gehabt.
> Aber kommt immer auch auf die Druckermarke an!



Werbung pur. Was hat der Vertrieb von der Tintenpanscherei mit der Qualität der Anbieter der Tinten zu tun? Damit ist niemanden geholfen


----------



## blubberlutz (26. Oktober 2012)

Mmh, ich nutze seit ca. 7 Jahren "Billigtinte" von druckerzubehör und meine 2 Drucker machen immer noch gute Arbeit. Ein neuer Druckkopf war zwar dabei, lag aber an chronischer Nichtbenutzung über einen längeren Zeitraum.

Btw., für Epson und auch Canon gibts "Chipresetter", damit werden die XL-Patronen nutzbar.


----------

